# Colnago for $1400???



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Did anyone see it in the classifed yesterday or late last night? It was 56cm Colnago loaded with Campy Record and Mavic Ksyrium SL. It looked alot like a Colnago C50 PR-10. I wrote to the person selling it and I was told the bike was in Greece. But the shippers address was Eugene, OR. 

As of today it was no longer in the classifieds. Maybe another scam. Who knows?


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

What are the chances someone would spend $7K on a bike and turns around to sell it at a $5600 loss? When I see that kind of price I am 99% sure it's a scam. And if a foreign country is involved, it's 100%.


----------

